# Benzodiazapine Addiction and withdrawl



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 24, 2015)

So i have been taking up to two MG's of kilonopin on and off for up to three years.
everytime i try to stop taking it i got through horrific withdrawl i mean this shit makes Opiate and Alcohol addicts look like Roses.

I mean now stop Migraine head aches, Anxiety all the time, i feel like im drowning all the time. shaky constant no sleep for days and when i do horrific nightmares.

I went to a detox were they used phenobarbital to try and get me off and it did not work.

i feel like im going to have a seizure almost everyday.

Doctors including my on psych refuse to help, they say its all in my head.

Had any been though this that has any input

-happy travels-


----------



## Naomi Leigh (Sep 24, 2015)

It is definitely NOT all in your head. I really thought I needed this stuff for my anxiety but I read about the withdraws and cannot even imagine what you are going through :/

All I can offer is that I have read multiple places that Kratom helps with benzo, alcohol, opiate, and suboxone withdraws and maybe you can give this a shot. In addition, it has also helped me tremendously with my anxiety and depression. I pay $20 or so for 28 grams and just eat half a teaspoon or so with some applesauce or whatever each day. People say Kratom is addicting too if done in excess so you gotta be careful.

This is the kind I currently take and I see a noticeable difference in my daily life:

http://www.quickkratom.com/horn-kratom-1oz/

I'm so sorry you're going through this right now but I hope this helps, even a little bit.


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yah ive heard even C/t This could go on for weeks at the least


----------



## OstrichJockey (Sep 24, 2015)

You may get more input from a drug based forum. I may suggest this:

boards.420chan.org/benz/

Also, why not continue taking them?


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been there man, its hard. if you can pull it off, wean yourself down, .5mg every week. it will still suck but it will spread it out over the course of a month. it will still suck when you stop too. but not nearly as bad and you won't seize or lost your mind completely. also drinking can help a bit but just as easily make things worse if you lose control. 

if you're a real drug addict like myself, the above will be completely impossible. I tried everything to get off dope, crack and pills. psychiatrists, psychologists, therapists, rehab, detox, psych ward, suicide......after exhausting all other options I finally tried out my last remaining choice: the 'cult' that is Alcoholics Anonymous. turns out it wasn't a cult at all and nobody is making money off anything there. I got a sponsor who had been destitute like me and I've been sober ever since. haven't had a drink, drug, or toke of any kind for 5 and a half years. it's possible....just takes some work. it will be the hardest thing you ever do but so worth it. you can do it


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 24, 2015)

You have to wean yourself off. I went cold turkey from a 3 year benzo addiction but not everyone can handle that. Also be prepared for the long term, permanent damage it causes you. Good luck.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 24, 2015)

Also, maybe try smoking pot if yer into that, helped me a lot.


----------



## Tude (Sep 25, 2015)

@OstrichJockey - yeah we get input from everyone from all walks of life and there are people here who have input to how they have coped and also help towards a point toward organizations that can help too. I need to get off my ass and continue to put together a help resource that many of us mods have gathered for food, service, health etc from around the country - and put it out here as a resource. But not 4 c h a n.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 25, 2015)

Tude said:


> @OstrichJockeyBut not 4 c h a n.



Haha, @OstrichJockey said "420chan" not "4chan".

@Sexyrexy1989, hang in there, you can do it.

If it doesn't work the first time, reattempt.


----------



## Tude (Sep 25, 2015)

lol @7xMichael and @OstrichJockey - I blame that boo boo on some lablatts maple flavored (um ick) beers that I imbibed in last night. But I'm glad you chimed in here as you are a good person helping.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Sep 25, 2015)

Like naomi leigh I was also going to recommend kratom.

You have to very gradually lower benzodoses over time, benzo withdrawal can actually kill you. I wish you the best.


----------



## noonthirty (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree with everyone else that you have to wean off. You can die from benzo withdrawal. I was a really, really bad alcoholic and drug addict for many years and now go to AA. I've been sober for 7 months now and don't even really have cravings. 

I would really, really recommend Naltrexone. It's a drug that blocks your opiate receptors, which takes away the cravings for drugs, alcohol, binging, cutting--anything addicting. I could never have gotten clean without it. Also, I'd recommend detoxing in a rehab or psych ward and staying for at least a few weeks. The first few weeks are absolute hell--not just from the withdrawal, but from the cravings and the obsession.

I take non-narcotic anxiety meds now. They're nothing like benzos, but they help. Vistaril, neurontin, and buspar are the major ones. I take all three.


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 25, 2015)

The Problem Really is i cant afford Detox, the Psych ward here wont Detox

i to am also an alcoholic


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not to Mention the Doc is threatening to cut me off cold turkey


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 25, 2015)

Sexyrexy1989 said:


> Not to Mention the Doc is threatening to cut me off cold turkey


That's messed up. I can't imagine any doctor who actually cared about their patient could make someone go cold turkey from a drug like that, being aware of the effects. I would ask them to work with you on a plan to get weaned off.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 25, 2015)

Google: Ibogaine

Seriously, check it out.


----------



## noonthirty (Sep 25, 2015)

Do you have health insurance? Medicaid is easy to get and they'll back pay. They cover rehab. You can always just stay for the detox period.


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 26, 2015)

I went to a State detox through Medi-caid and almost died while I was there,

I reinstated the benzos soon after :-(


----------



## Psi em (Sep 26, 2015)

Bit jealous here. I didn't feel anything while on klonopin. Absolutely nothing. Then they switched me to antihistamines/sleep aids to take throughout the day and before bed. Um... what was it called? 
Ah! Vistaril! aka Hydroxyzine. I don't have to take meds any more.


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yah, I feel like im straight up fucked, ive been to two GP's, two psychiatrist, and no one wants to help me taper.

I cant afford to go to detox.

Can anyone find a doctor that could help me in Ventura County?


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 31, 2015)

Sexyrexy1989 said:


> Yah, I feel like im straight up fucked, ive been to two GP's, two psychiatrist, and no one wants to help me taper.
> 
> I cant afford to go to detox.
> 
> Can anyone find a doctor that could help me in Ventura County?



Try these guys: tel:866-998-2243


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 31, 2015)

www.benzo.org gives good advice about self managed reduction... any doctor who cuts you off is putting you in danger so hopefully this won't happen - but can you find another source of benzos as a fall back in case you have to do it yourself ? there's plenty available online ; if you do your research you will find someone reliable and having a safety net stash will help with the anxiety caused by the fear of running out.... I know your situation may seem hopeless but remember people DO reduce and people DO get clean of benzos and if THEY can do it YOU can do it - it is a slow process that may take years.... stay strong and good luck


----------

